# COLOMBIA - By Emarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bogotá: Gold Museum*
















*Department: Bogotá
City: Bogotá
Place: Gold Museum *







Nowadays an essential for the tourists who visit the city, the Gold Museum of Bogotá has the largest collection of pre-columbian golden objects in the world. The museum shows how the old cultures before the arrival of the Spanish collected the gold and how important it was on their routine, from the daily use to the religious and shamanic employments. Its most relevant piece is the Balsa Muisca, a representation of the El Dorado legend.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bogotá: BD Bacatá*
















*Department: Bogotá
City: Bogotá
Place: BD Bacatá *







BD Bacatá, currently on construction, is a complex who’s going to have the tallest towers of Colombia, the South Tower of 260m. high and the North Tower of 216m. high. Its design consist in a stepped disposition of glass boxes, with open space between the two towers at the middle of the block. It will be used for residences, a commercial centre, offices and a hotel.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful and sleek buildings,,,,,,and the museum has lots of priceless items.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bogotá: El Dorado Int. Airport*
















*Department: Bogotá
City: Bogotá
Place: El Dorado International Airport *







The El Dorado Airport is one of the most important airports of the region of the Caribbean and the North of South America thanks to the strategic geographical location of Bogotá. It currently has the bussiest cargo terminal of Latin America and many of its flights are stop overs from before the final destinations between the north and the south of the continent. The biggest amount of passengers who pass through El Dorado travel to the cities of Panama, Lima and Miami. This airport is also the HUB of Avianca.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Take-Off from Bogotá (El Dorado Airport)*
















*Department: Bogotá
Cty: Bogotá
Place: Take-Off from Bogotá (El Dorado Airport)*






Following next, some aerial images of Bogotá, taken from the take-off from the El Dorado Airport. Next week: new stuff from the city of Medellín.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Medellín*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Quick City Overview *







Appart from being the second biggest city of Colombia, Medellín is known worldwide for its urban revival. A large number of its neighborhoods are connected by a huge transport system of elevated trains, tramways and cable cars (called Metrocable). This system was accompanied by new security measures and the construction of enormous buildingsm the so-called Bibliotecas, whom could be translated as "Libraries" though they are more than that and they act as providers of culture throughout the city. For those who visit the city nowadays, the hope can be felt in the streets. Specially after decades of the violence of the drug cartels (mostly the Medellín Cartel of Pablo Escobar), kidnappings, high crime and the guerrilas, the change is finally tangible.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful, and nice gold display in the museum.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: El Poblado*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: El Poblado *







El Poblado is one of the richest neighborhoods of Medellín. The neighborhood is clearly visible from rest of the city because of the vast aglomeration of towers on the mountains. Its main area os the Carrear 43A, acting as a main avenue who connects the South with the North. This avenue concentrates many of important 5-stars hotels, coffe stores, high-class restaurants and the gigantic Santa Fe Comercial Centre. Among its curved mountain streets also lies some of the most prestigious schools of Medellín. Lastly, the neighborhood probably gets its most interesting point at the Museo El Castillo (that could be translated as “Castle Museum”), an old medieval neogothic palace who was donated to the State and then reconverted into a museum, like many of the other big residences of the Americas.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots of one of the big cities of the country.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Colombia is a fascinating place. However can somebody be honest with me? How dodgy are Bogota and Medellin?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Not much more than hectic taipei.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: Palace of the Culture*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Palace of the Culture *







The Palace of Culture of Medellín is one of the many flamboyant expressions of the Neogothic style in Colombia, a style who’s quite dark on its original conception in Europe and who paradoxically arrived to one of the most colourful countries in the world. It’s nowadays the core of the Downtown Medellín, a meeting point for the tourists, a cultural center with a wide range of activities and the perfect place to get good shots of the skyline of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Motul said:


> Not much more than hectic taipei.



Well I do think most of the stuff about Medellin and Bogota are overblown, however you can't compare them with Taipei. I'm just interested to what extent the scare stories are true.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: National Palace*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: National Palace*







The National Palace is one of the many architectural jewels of Medellín. Though its imposing size draw the attention from the streets nearby, what it may surprise is that this building was the Palace of Justice and it was recently turned into a shopping mall. The feeling of looking the gorgeous architecture of the interiors combined with the cheap shops is quite weird. The National Palace has marked elements of the Neogothic style on its facade and it mostly utilizes the neo-romanic style for its interiors.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: Antioquia Museum*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Antioquia Museum*







Located at the core of Medellín, just in front of the Botero Square, the Antiquia Museum utilizes nowadays the old building of the Municipal Palace of the city. Like in the case of Bogotá, this museum has a substantial amount of sculptures and paintings of Fernando Botero. It also possess collections of other colombian artists, specially from Antioquia, and pieces of pre-columbian art.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: Parque Explora & Botanical Garden*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Parque Explora & Botanical Garden *







Besides the construction of the huge Libraries who brought the Culture to the neighborhoods of the city, Medellín recently added the Parque Explora to its collection. This is an interactive place for the exploration of Science and Technology, who also has one of the biggest aquariums of Latin America. The Parque Explora is one of the parts of a larger area of Medellín who concentrates many interesting places to visit, such as the House of Music, the Planetarium, the Cincuentenario Stadium and other sports infrastructure. And lastly, the Botanical Garden, famous for its Orquideorama structure and the House of the Butterflies.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: Metro & Tramways*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Metro & Tramways *






The urban plot of Medellin drastically changed since its integrated transport system was built. The most visible part of this system is the elevated Metro, with 3 lines and almost 35km. long. Additionally, it’s complemented by 5 lines of cable cars of “Metrocable” (2 of them currently on construction) going straight to the suburbs of the city, a tramway and 2 Bus Rapid Transits (BRTs).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín: J.M.Córdova International Airport*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: José María Córdova International Airport*






The José María Córdova International Airport of Medellín is nowadays the second most relevant airport of Colombia. Like some brazilian airports, its passenger terminal is of big semicircular hallway, who is accompanied on the total design with a fully circular parking. It was built back in the 1970s, when the Olaya Herrera Airport, located the middle of Medellín (just in front of the El Poblado neighborhood), became obsolete for the new airplanes and the constant increasing number of the flights from and to the city and the region of Antioquia. Apart from being a very important point for air cargo of Colombia, it has a flow of almost 8 million passengers per year. Along with other ones, the most important airlines who operate on the airport are Avianca, Aeroméxico and Copa.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Medellín & Antioquia from the Air*
















*Department: Antioquia
City: Medellín
Place: Medellín & Antioquia from the Air*





Following next, a few aerial images of Medellín and the surrounding area of the Department of Antioquita, from the take-off from the José María Córdova International Airport:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------

